# UPC wireless router



## robbie00 (18 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the best UPC wireless router is. I want to get a wireless router for my UPC connection but am unsure on which one to get.

All advice appreciated.

Rob


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Jan 2011)

You'll have to push them to give you anything other than the standard Cisco EPC2425, with which many users report having performance issues.

See this thread on Boards.ie.


----------



## Towger (18 Jan 2011)

I have to agree, the software on the Cisco EPC2425 appears to be half finished. Even the hardware appears to be badly designed, so much light bleeds between the LEDs that all 12 appear to be lit all the time!


----------



## robbie00 (18 Jan 2011)

What make would you suggest works best with UPC broadband? I might get it so I dont have any problems using it.


----------



## BertieBowel (18 Jan 2011)

I purchased a NETGEAR RangeMax Dual Band Wireless-N Gigabit pre-Xmas and it works a treat. Picked it up for c. 100E on Komplett.ie. 

Connected a desktop via ethernet and wirelessly running 2 laptops, ITouch and printer with great coverage and transfer rate.


----------



## Towger (18 Jan 2011)

One of the problems with the EPC2425 is when you enable Bridging to connect it to another router, the phone sockets no longer work. However I think there is workaround on Boards by fixing the IP addresses and setting the other router IP as the DMZ.


----------

